# Howdy...



## SVS1000 (4/12/13)

Just a quick Hizit to all on the forum.

Been vaping since September and have been analoque free since then.
Here is a quick pic of some of my vape gear





Have a good one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/12/13)

Welcome SVS Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (4/12/13)

Hey SVS, welcome on the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/12/13)

Welcome SVS. You seem to be well armed against the stinkies. Congrats on being smoke free for around 3 months, a huge achievement!


----------



## SVS1000 (4/12/13)

Thanks guys 
Smoked cigarettes for 15 years and started chain smoking the last two. Being a heavy PC gamer and not exercising led to me being very unhealthy.
This past weekend I managed to jog to the shop to get some drinks and managed without much strain.

I started on the evods and then got the spinner. Now im on the itaste 16 which are awesome.
The VTR is a beast and I would recommend it to anybody that's not into Mechs or rebuildables. Hell even if you are I still recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (4/12/13)

welcome dude. had to stop and ponder there for a second because i couldnt quite figure out how you got into my room and took a photo of my screen and keyboard. then i realised there's not enough dust and i wish i had a vtr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (4/12/13)

hi and welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/13)

Welcome - enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

